# Justin Bieber - Romances Selena Gomez and her Lookalike on Set of his song Boyfriend in LA 21.4.2012 x25



## beachkini (23 Apr. 2012)

Hier sind noch mehr von Selena http://www.celebboard.net/internati...usic-video-los-angeles-april-21-2012-x32.html



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(25 Dateien, 20.281.997 Bytes = 19,34 MiB)


----------



## Q (23 Apr. 2012)

dürfen die so was schon  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2012)

danke sehr


----------



## Tickmann133 (25 Sep. 2012)

tolle Bilder


----------



## Scorpius (25 Sep. 2012)

Saw these pictures a few months ago. Thanks for upping them


----------

